# Tool to remove a catalytic converter?



## twincitiesdub (Nov 16, 2009)

I know a lot of dudes posting on this board are mechanics, so I thought you might know what mechanic shops use to remove cats (that can't be unbolted from the exhaust). Do you use reciprocating saws? Just wondering because I have some that I want to cut off before taking the cars to the j-yard. Thanks!


----------



## twincitiesdub (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (twincitiesdub)*

bump...anyone?


----------



## WHITEWOLF01 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (twincitiesdub)*

wizzer/roto zip/ angle grinder


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (twincitiesdub)*

I prefer my rezipsaw than my angle die grinder, it cuts a more uniform linear way. The stroke of the saw is about an inch, so choose the right blade and just do the work once. Also, it took me about 15mins to cut the cat off compared to a grinder which could last a whole afternoon.


----------



## xavier9480 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (atoson)*

I know I have seen shears advertised that cut cats off with these things that look basically like big scissors. I think the main selling point for these is that they are quick and don't create any sparks. Not sure how risky the sparks really are, though.


_Modified by xavier9480 at 8:40 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (xavier9480)*

Working on a vehicle without the sparks isn't as educational and exciting.


----------



## twincitiesdub (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (atoson)*

Ha, yeah but like how serious is the risk??


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (twincitiesdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twincitiesdub* »_Ha, yeah but like how serious is the risk??

Using a reciprocating saw doesn't produce any spark because it isn't fast enough to heat up the work which occurs at super sonic speed in one continues direction. The dual saw tool on tv isn't immune to it either although it produces a very less amount of spark due to it's dual blade cutting at opposite direction. 
The action of a rezip saw is a forward and backward motion which in my opinion cancels out the heat buildup at the end of each stroke (pendulum effect). I haven't seen a high speed oscillating tool in person although I noticed in infomercials even at a sonic speed it has the same effect as a rezipsaw. So far there are 3 ways cutting a work piece 1) Rotary motion, 2) Reciprocating, 3) Oscillating (could be considered reciprocating too).


----------



## Izzy_915 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (atoson)*

Use a Air Hammer with the exhaust chissel less work


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (Izzy_915)*

sa saw, hammer and long screw driver to punch out center!!! Then a welder


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (GeekWagens)*









You need one of these man, great for cutting cats off, I've cut a VW Beetle up with mine, just trimmed the bottom off my Christmas tree the other day. THIS and a search and rescue blade. Just get one that hooks to an extension cord the battery power ones aren't as good for heavy duty stuff.


----------



## skkeel01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Autozone will let you borrow a "chain" cutter ... it wraps around the pipe and cuts with a ratcheting motion. Of course, it will take longer than any of the above mentioned air/power tools, but it's dust free and well, FREE! 
Personally, I graduated to power tools a long time ago, but back in the day I ratcheted away ;>)


_Modified by skkeel01 at 11:30 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_









Exactly what I got, takes less than 10mins with the right short blade.


----------



## MyVDUBRubs (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tool to remove a catalytic converter? (xavier9480)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavier9480* »_I know I have seen shears advertised that cut cats off with these things that look basically like big scissors. I think the main selling point for these is that they are quick and don't create any sparks. Not sure how risky the sparks really are, though.

_Modified by xavier9480 at 8:40 AM 11-19-2009_
use a torch. sparks are fine try cutting or welding next to a gas tank if u think up front by the cat is sketchy


----------

